# 24V VR6 to 2.5 - what should i know?



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey guys,
I've been driving a 2002 VW GLI with the 24V VR6 for quite some time. I've reached the point where i can afford a new car and want something simple and reliable that can actually run well on 87 octane and is more common so that my parts/repair costs are less.

I'm really leaning towards the new golf with the 2.5L engine, but i would like to get your thoughts on it.

The one thing that i really do not like about the 24V vr6 is the cooling system: the "crackpipe", the plastic thermostat housing and coolant pipes that resemble a replacement monkey heart. 
I smell coolant no matter how exactly i follow the bentley manual instructions. How is the 2.5L's cooling system? more of the same?

How is it working on the 2.5? 

Are there any inherent design flaws with this engine? warm stall, timing chain failures etc?

This is not really for the 2.5 forum, but i've heard that the current VW manual transmissions still use a slave cylinder that cannot be completely bled like the one in my o2m transmission that i drive right now.

Anyway, I just wanna get some input from the people who actually drive and work with this engine.

Thanks,
Matt :beer:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't really speak for all 2.5s but I can give you my experience with mine. I have a 2008 with 83,000 miles and have loved every mile. If you are coming from a 24v vr6 I will admit, you are going to be a bit disappointed with the power of the 2.5. However, from my experience it is an extremely reliable car and that, to me, is worth losing a bit of power. I have never smelt coolant in my car, have had ZERO issues with the motor, and am on the original clutch which still feels brand new.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I have 08 rabbit auto and I love it.Before I had 00 jetta vr6 12v auto 174hp and 05 gti 1.8t auto.Rabbit with 2.5 feels like my jetta vr6 but I get much better fuel economy on rabbit.Me also zero problems with car,no cel nothing but I have only 15k miles on my


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

MKVJET08, good to hear that you have over 83k. My VR6 has plenty of power on 93 octane, but i live right next to a gas station and cringe as the prices go up daily... 

I'm used to low power, i drove a german made 86' jetta 1.8L for 6 years. 
I'm also ready for a car that is completely made in germany, not just the engine like my mexican made 02' jetta.

Thanks for your replies so far!


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Does anyone have any kind of technical specifications pdf for the newest 2.5L engine?

I found a thread from a while back on the original 2.5L, but the link is dead: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3253523


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the 2.5 is assambled in mexico. (right?)
as far as i have taken the car apart, is a very easy car to work upon, very spacious very comfy.

power? once chipped is quite torky... still, it wont be a VR6

the car is VERY reliable. i have 45k miles on 2 years.
in those 45k, is a trip from south florida to maryland. which is about 1k miles each leg.


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> the 2.5 is assambled in mexico. (right?)


Yeah i think it is made in Mexico, but the golf body is still assembled in Germany? 

So i would essentially be swapping a german engined mexican assembled car for a mexican engined german assembled car . Oh well, i'm not that anal retentive, it's still german engineering.:beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im pretty sure all the Rabbits, Gtis, and new Golfs are made in Germany. Only the Jetta and New 
Beetle are Mexican made. Rabbit is 100% German to my knowledge


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

2.5 engine come from mexico


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

the new golf has a super tall gear box i cruse at 100 mph and be under 3000 rpm in 5th. you can do 110 mph in 3rd lol. I am quite pleased it is a bit tall but definately better!

65-70 can be achived in 2nd to

quite certiant this rabbit would beat a 12v vr6 mk3 or 4

fuel economy seems to be much better then the rabbit too! get an extra 60 or so miles per tank.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

MaxVW said:


> quite certiant this rabbit would beat a 12v vr6 mk3 or 4


:laugh:


----------



## John-i (Feb 8, 2011)

VR6 is one of a kind. The only thing you'll miss, is the smell of coolant and the sound of the engine as it reaches red line without loss of power getting there. 

The 2.5 in stock form is lame but has a distinctive tone a la VR6ish. Looses steam at top end but everything can be solved with a chip. Reliable as hell. I have the 4SeasonTuning VR6 Clutch with Aluminum flywheel and it reminds me of my wife's Jetta MK3 VR6 clutch feel. Good times. 

My 2007 Rabbit's transmission is made in Argentina, engine hecho en Mexico, and assembled in Germany.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just hit 70k and my 08 is pristine. Motor pulls hard still clutch is perfect and I love the harmony of the 2.5 its glorious at full wot! Power wise stock has much to be desired however I didn't buy the car for power, I bought it for potential. 
I like being different!


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

you selling the 24v?! :laugh: as far as the 87 oct thing you can do it, but it gets better mpg and hp with 93. enough to say its worth the extra $$. other then that i love it! however It is still a vw so feed it its proper med's of synthetic oil, good clean gas, oem replacement parts exe.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Fantomasz said:


> 2.5 engine come from mexico


Only the cylinder head cast...
The camshaft girdle , block , crankshaft etc all come from Germany.:thumbup:

Hecho En Mexico is NOT bad at all.eace:


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

xxKurt85xx said:


> you selling the 24v?! :laugh: as far as the 87 oct thing you can do it, but it gets better mpg and hp with 93. enough to say its worth the extra $$. other then that i love it! however It is still a vw so feed it its proper med's of synthetic oil, good clean gas, oem replacement parts exe.





TylerO28 said:


> Just hit 70k and my 08 is pristine. Motor pulls hard still clutch is perfect and I love the harmony of the 2.5 its glorious at full wot! Power wise stock has much to be desired however I didn't buy the car for power, I bought it for potential.
> I like being different!


Yes I will miss the VR6, but i am starting a job this summer after grad school that will require a lot of travel, and i need something that is bulletproof and can run on 87 w/o pinging on a hot day. 

From what you guys have said, it seems that the 2.5 is a solid platform. And oh yes xxkurt85xx, i am a maintenance freak! 5w40 and oem parts always!!




Issam Abed said:


> Only the cylinder head cast...
> The camshaft girdle , block , crankshaft etc all come from Germany.:thumbup:
> 
> Hecho En Mexico is NOT bad at all.eace:



Good to know the important stuff is from germany 
I agree hencho en mexico is not bad, VW has really improved their quality over the years. My 2002 has held up amazingly well to my rally style thrashing.


I've heard INA engineering and a few other tuners come up a lot in the 2.5 forums, there seems to be a growing aftermarket for these engines. Great to see! :thumbup:


----------

